# Better Butter recipe



## marajo (Oct 20, 2006)

1 lb butter (real stuff) softened
2 cups light olive oil
Whip the butter and add the olive oil. When the consistency of cake batter pour into container w/ lid. Refrigerate over night.
Laurels Kitchen cookbook version is a tiny bit different. 
I am going to do this after years of not getting around to it!!


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 21, 2006)

Interesting idea!


----------



## ella/TO (Nov 29, 2006)

Interested in knowing if anyone makes "whipped butter" with their  unsalted butter. And how did you do it?


----------



## Chopstix (Dec 2, 2006)

Better butter?  Is this butter better for Betty's batter?


----------



## marajo (Dec 2, 2006)

You bet your bippy it's better for Betty's batter!


----------



## AllenOK (Dec 2, 2006)

ella/TO said:
			
		

> Interested in knowing if anyone makes "whipped butter" with their  unsalted butter. And how did you do it?



I used to make whipped butter all the time when working at a country club.  I usually used a 50/50 mix of unsalted butter and margarine.  If you don't want to use margarine, and go with all butter, you'll have to add some vegetable oil to it, to get the butter to start to work.  Of course, I made 16 lb batches of the stuff using a 30-qt stand mixer.  I would get it working on low until all the butter/margarine was added.  Then, I'd crank it up to high for a little while.  About 10 minutes later, stop and scrape down the bowl.  Then, back on high until it looked kind of like marshmallow fluff.  This time will vary, depending on the ambient temperature of the kitchen.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 2, 2006)

Somehow I knew lunacy would creep in.  When I saw the title of the thread, I thought it would be a tongue twister or a review of an "I Love Lucy" episode.  It could happen!

Seriously, though, the Shedd's Spread people have put out a soft spreadable butter that's quite good.  Perhaps your recipe would be a good, less expensive, substitute.


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (Dec 2, 2006)

How spreadable is this right out of the fridge?  I'll definitely try this when I get home college for winter break!  Kitchen aid mixer will make it super easy, too.

-Tim


----------



## AllenOK (Dec 2, 2006)

You always want to let it come up to room temperature before you try to spread it.  Now, the version with all the olive oil in it, I don't know.


----------



## Chopstix (Dec 2, 2006)

marajo said:
			
		

> You bet your bippy it's better for Betty's batter!


 
But I bet my booty my batter's better than betty's batter with the 'better' butter!


----------



## Half Baked (Dec 2, 2006)

marajo said:
			
		

> 1 lb butter (real stuff) softened
> 2 cups light olive oil
> Whip the butter and add the olive oil. When the consistency of cake batter pour into container w/ lid. Refrigerate over night.
> Laurels Kitchen cookbook version is a tiny bit different.
> I am going to do this after years of not getting around to it!!


 
Please let us know how this turns out. My dr would love for me to make the recipe.  How is Laurel's different?


----------



## Buck (Dec 2, 2006)

Chopstix said:
			
		

> But I bet my booty my batter's better than betty's batter with the 'better' butter!



If your bloomin' batter's bunches better, you better barter it before it blows bunches of blokes balmy!

*B*uck


----------



## Half Baked (Dec 2, 2006)

Blimey!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 3, 2006)

Buck said:
			
		

> If your bloomin' batter's bunches better, you better barter it before it blows bunches of blokes balmy!
> 
> *B*uck



All I want to know is "Who's on First!"  And if Who's on first, is he also first with betty's better butter batter; or would he prefer Chopstix' booty bettin' better butter batter.  And what's the batter got to do with it anyways?  If he's so much better, will he bat better and hit who home?

I'll go home now and cease helping hijack the thread.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

